# im 32 weeks and dilated and contracting with questions



## first_time_ma

okay so im 32 weeks and i was 2 cm dilated 2 weeks ago when i went in, and having contractions every 13 mins. dr thinks baby will be here soon. :cry:im just so worried lo wont be okay. what are the chances something bad could happen if he was born this early? and how long would he have to stay in the hospital? would i stay with him?would this make bf harder on baby and me? im just so scared. hoping he waits but the dr doesnt think this will happen.


----------



## AP

The likelihood is that it will be ok. You'll need to spend sometime on neonatal-how long depends on the baby and weight/health.

To give you some hope-my friends 33 Weeker was out within a week, they just had to tube feed and establish feeding before home. She didn't go into NICU, she was in the special care nursery. Breastfeeding can take a little longer to establish though. Others have a lil longer in the neonatal unit, but the general timescale to look at is until due date.


----------



## first_time_ma

thank you i feel alil bit better. im just freaking out dr thinks he will be here before the week is over. and im just not ready for that to happen. i want lo to be healthy and happy.


----------



## ems1

I had my twin boys at 33 weeks and they were fine. 5lb 7oz and 4lb7oz. Stayed in SCBU for two weeks for feeding - I breast fed them and they were topped up with breast milk via an ng tube, both had jaundice. Now 14 month old happy, healthy babies. I was 2cm dilated and 100% thinned from 30 weeks. Good luck, I'm sure your LO will be fine. X


----------



## kayo

Hiya I had my prince 3 an half weeks ago at 31+5 days weighing 1.788kg. He was in scbu for 2weeks on the dot when they told me if he establishes bf he can go home. Spent 3 nights with them and took him home. 

Its all to do with the baby. This is my second premi so I new what to expect an what to do. I refused bottle caz of nipple confusion, it happened with my first. Babies have a feeding timetable and what I did was before his feeds once they were every 2 hours I'd put him on the breast and drip milk in his mouth from my breast caz they enjoy tasting it and he would open his mouth and stick his tongue out. After that he started looking for the breast and sucking. That was beginning of 33 weeks. 


Put in the time, try be there for most feeds and nappy changes and that will help u cope ur emotions.


----------



## first_time_ma

thank you everyone for your advice im not contracting every 12 minutes. ob appt. thursday. hoping he will wait that long. lost a huge amount of mucus plug last night and this morning since have lost barely any at all....could this be a sign?


----------



## Dinah93

Best of luck. I wouldn't be too worried, if there are no underlying issues most 33 weekers only seem to be in about 1-2 weeks. A few have jaundice issues (about 80% of babies on the neonatal ward do) and have to spend a day or two under the lights, and they can be a bit picky on starting to feed. When one of the baby doctors came to see us before we had our LO we had no idea they were planning to deliver me so early, so kept asking about 32-34 weekers, as thats where I'd been told I'd get to, while he kept trying to bring it back to 28 weekers. His exact words were 'if I'm told I'm getting a baby after 30 weeks I can pretty much put my feet up, as I know that that baby is going to have everything going for them and they're a lot more developed than even a few weeks earlier'. I hope you've been reassured a little in the last few days x


----------

